# Advance Cool Grip 2 taping knives?



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

I've been wanting to try these but my local Home Hardware says they cannot get them in for me  Has anyone tried this brand of taping knife? Pro's and con's ?? Anyone know a good Canadian company that sells them? Would like to get some opinions before I get a set of the knives. Looking to buy the 6", 10" and 12". May even try the 10" offset style they have.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have them all old timer, The 6 is great, the next one up is a also a great tape wiper but the bigger seem a bit to flexy for me and the sheetrocks are stiffer but I tend to use trowels once 12inch size starts.

And you can get them here chap

http://www.westtechtools.com/advance6coolgrip.aspx


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

actually if there is a princess auto in your area, im pretty sure they stock advance drywall tools. check it out


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. Will check out the web site and look to see if I have a Princess Auto anywhere close to me 

cazna, so you have the blue steel or stainless knives?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Thanks guys. Will check out the web site and look to see if I have a Princess Auto anywhere close to me
> 
> cazna, so you have the blue steel or stainless knives?


 
Stainless oldtimer, Bluesteels no good to me, I live coastal so bluesteel just blows out in rust.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I've been wanting to try these but my local Home Hardware says they cannot get them in for me  Has anyone tried this brand of taping knife? Pro's and con's ?? Anyone know a good Canadian company that sells them? Would like to get some opinions before I get a set of the knives. Looking to buy the 6", 10" and 12". May even try the 10" offset style they have.


I just got a 8 offset and it feels good!:thumbsup:
Not tried it yet but it's ss and the blade is stiff which will b good!:thumbup:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the 12.ss it polishes great and skims nicely!


----------

